# ME's



## MetroRAFB (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok all you ME's out there that suffered through Friday, what did you all think of the exam? Just generally speaking of course, no comments please about specific quesitons.

I thought the test was damn hard. I expected it to be hard, but it was slightly tougher than I expected. I thought the morning would be easier. I also didn't expect to run out of time. I was pushed for time pretty hard in both the morning and the afternoon.

I don't have the foggiest idea how I did.


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 30, 2006)

stop it, you're scaring me. 

i take it next April.

what depth did you take?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 30, 2006)

Metro,

You know what's funny? I thought that about April '06- particularly for the weeks until the results came.

Now that time has gone by and I passed (still don't have any idea how, honestly) it seems it was not so hard (although I know it really was).

Strange how perspective changes things. Hopefully in a few weeks you'll be thinking the same!

Ed


----------



## apk71 (Oct 30, 2006)

I hate to say it but, I got done early with both sessions. I had about an hour to spare each time. I don't know if that's good or bad. I double checked my all of my work. I took the HVAC depth. I studied for about 3 months, approximately 300 hours. I skipped a few problems the first time through. I'm cautiously optimistic at this point. It will be a tough two months. I think I did o.k. God I hope I passed. I don't want to go through that again. It was a very stressful experience.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 30, 2006)

HVAC

In the spirit of the board, I'll give you some advice gatormech_e.

I did the entire "the other board" study course (I actually started a week early) and worked the problems of the week religiously, as well as 85% of the end of chapter problems (not counting the one's that say 1hr time limit). I graduated in '96, passed the FE in '95 so it's been a while since I've seen much of the material, but it came back to me quickly.

I felt reasonably well prepared and cautiously optimistic before taking the test on Friday. I knew it would be hard, and it was. It was just about 20% harder than I thought it would be. Friday's test was much harder than the NCEES practice test, in my opinion. I think taking that three weeks ago might have given me a false sense of security. I expected the real test to be about the same level of difficulty.

Time was very much a factor for me Friday, I felt rushed in both the morning and the afternoon. I don't feel like I bombed it, I just can't really guage how I did. There were a good number of problems that I absolutely know I got correct, but having to rush through several problems in the morning and afternoon has got me a bit worried. The test was no where near impossible, just very tough and seriously lacking in "gravy" questions. There were some very simple problems, but no where near as many as on the NCEES practice test.

As far as the advice goes, study your ass off, and when you think you've studied enough, read this thread again and study some more. In your studying, if you come across some abstract topic and you think there's a good chance it won't be on the exam, study it anyway.

I felt the way I felt now after taking the FE and I passed it on the first attempt so hopefully I'll get some good news in December. Wouldn't shock me if it's a fat envelope though.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 30, 2006)

apk,

Glad to hear it! There were about 30 ME's taking it in our location (all seated together) and nobody left early. I didn't know anyone there and didn't feel like chatting after the test to see how perfect strangers thought they did but everyone appeared to be in the same frame of mind as me. If you feel that good about it and got done early you must have done well.

Good luck!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 30, 2006)

Ed,

Would you mind elaborating a bit on your state of mind during and immediately after the test? I've seen you post several times that you didn't think you'd pass, why not exactly? Rushed for time, had to flat out guess a lot, didn't recognize many problems? It might help my attitude a bit. I thought the test was fair, just harder than the practice test.


----------



## apk71 (Oct 30, 2006)

I still don't feel that good about it. I got answers, maybe not the right ones. I'm sure you passed Metro. I'm starting to second guess myself already.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 30, 2006)

Metro,

I had several problems

1) I get EXTREMELY nervous at things like this. It locks up my train of thought, etc?

2) In the am, I even had to get up and run to the bathroom 2 or 3 minutes into the test- nerves!

3) I had a major hard time reading with my weakening eyesight and the somewhat dimly lit room. Long story short, about an hour into the am, after going through what seemed like forever only being able to read the exam booklet (my reference?s text was smaller and not legible with my strained eyes), I put on a second pair of glasses (backup pair) on top of the first pair and it did the trick- stupid as I must have looked. That was a MAJOR whammy.

4) I thought the am was heavy in fluids and thermo- my worst topics.

5) At lunch I thought about just going home.

6) I?m extremely slow at tests- always one of the last to finish in school.

7) I was actually filling in bubbles down to the last second.

8) With one hour left in both am and pm, I only had about 20 to 24 bubbles filled in (each time).

9) I ultimately made quite a few educated guesses, wild guesses and even some ?fill-in-the-dot?.

10) I read through all questions first (am and pm) and rated q?s. In PM, I looked through machine design (my preference), thought it looked hard, chose to go to HVAC (my backup), began working one or two problems, realized I couldn?t remember that stuff as well, and then went BACK to machine design.

11) Doing some estimates (assigning a percentage of educated guess right, wild guess right, etc?), I came up with a post test estimate of about 50 to 58 correct. Dangerous ground

Coming out, I was so far into no man?s land, I told everyone I was somewhere in the butt-crack between passing and failing. I honestly didn?t have the slightest inkling as to whether I passed or failed, but I'm really not sure what made me think I might have passed- nothing seemed to indicate that I did. I was so PO?d at myself because I knew it was do-able, but just that I had dropped the ball. I began regretting telling a soul that I was taking the exam because I would have to tell them I failed (only if they brought it up). Or maybe I would just keep saying the results weren?t back yet- even 6 months later if necessary! 

I was actually kind of depressed for a little while and then just started getting angry for having to wait so long.

When I ?found out? I had passed, I didn?t believe it until I had a hard copy of the letter in my hand. I still think they may have screwed up somehow! 

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 30, 2006)

Ed,

Thanks for the words. Once again, your experience/thought process seems to mirror my own. It's only been three days but I feel less confident now than I did Friday night, and that's not saying much. 

I've gotta figure out how to just let it go for two months. I hate that I'm already speculating. What's done is done, no sense getting my panties in a wad until I get some news one way or another.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 30, 2006)

If I remember correctly, it went away (all the stress and anxiety) after about a week or less, then came back about 6 weeks after the exam in preparation for the results.

Hopefully the holidays will break it all up for you all.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 31, 2006)

Ed,

Were you able to keep track of how many problems you thought you got right during the exam for reference later? I had a nifty system of putting a check-mark next to the problem number in my answer booklet if I was very confident of my answer, a question mark if I was fairly confident and no mark at all if I wasn't confident at all in my answer.

I was so damn pressed for time I couldn't even go back and count my checkmarks.

:drunk:

The anxiety is subsiding. I'm beginning to appreciate that I did my best, and if it wasn't good enough I'll try again.

: USA :


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 31, 2006)

Naw.

I did something like this:

I answered about 20 to 24 in am and about the same in pm through the first 3 hours of each. I felt OK about these.

I narrowed down the choices and made educated guesses on a number of the remaining ones (I only have a general "feel" for how many I did this on).

I wild guessed a number of them (again, just a "feel" for the number).

And I filled in the blank on a number of them.

I made a spreadsheet (which I will have to find) and multiplied the original 44 or so by 90% (to account for stupid mistakes), then multiplied the narrowed down guesses by 50% (50/50 shot, I figured), then multiplied the wild guesses and fill-in-the dots by 25%. Most was by memory I think.

I knew I had just over half filled in on each session 'cause I did count them. They were spread out all over the answer sheet and it appeared I had more like 30 to 35 done. I FREAKED when I found I only had just over half done.

I think I subcounsciously counted the other categories as I whittled them down.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Ed.

It's relatively pointless to speculate I suppose but here's my current line of thinking. I felt the same way I do now after the FE and I got 10% points higher than I needed to pass. (They reported scores when I took it.)

So I don't feel horrible about my chances, I'd just hoped to be more confident than I am now.

I think I'll appreciate a passing letter even more now than I would have, given my uncertainty. If I don't make it, I'm way ahead of the game on studying for April.

I went hunting Sunday afternoon and took out some frustration on a poor defensless wild hog. ;guns; I'm sure there'll be some more of that before I get my results. I'll fill up the freezer and keep the smoker hummin'.

:beerchug


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool!

Is that your rifle in the avitar?

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 31, 2006)

Funny you should ask, the avatar is a small part of my motivation. Two years ago I decided that rifle will be my present to myself for passing the PE. I'll order it shortly after getting my passing letter. I've got several guns already but none quite that cool. It's going to be expensive with all of the upgrades and accessories I'm gonna order with it.

Guns are cool! ;guns; ;guns; :dddd: :dddd:


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 31, 2006)

So what is it? I never really scrutinized it before, but thought it was a modified M-16 (AR-16?). But maybe its something a little beefier.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 31, 2006)

It's a DPMS LR-308 AP4 Carbine. It's an AR on steroids in .308 caliber instead of the wimpy (IMHO) .223. It's heavier, but still very handy, 16" barrel, 20rd mags. It will be the perfect hog hunting weapon. Where I hunt the hogs are more plentiful than you can imagine. Sunday evening I counted 50 different hogs while standing in one spot for an hour and a half. I could hear dozens more squealing and raising hell in the palmetto bushes behind me. They're really pests, they tear the hell out of the landscape in their unending search for something to eat.

They're a lot of fun to hunt, especially with short-range weapons (bow and arrow, handguns, rifles with open sights). They taste great too, especially the smaller ones (less than 100lbs). I don't know how familiar you are with wild hogs but they don't see very well so you can sneak right up on them if the wind is in your favor.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 1, 2006)

MetroRAFB,

I appreciate your recommendations and encouragement. I also passed the FE the first time (after being out of undergrad for 8 years and grad for 5). I attribute it to studying long and hard and taking a prep course at the local univ.

I don't want to pay $1500 for Testmasters (and I don't think they even have it locally either). You mentioned the "the other board" Prep course, maybe I'll consider that. Did you find it helpful (technically) or just that it kept you on a rigid study schedule? The local univ class did not give enough prep to pass the PE as it is geared towards undergrads going for the FE, but it did keep me on task.

Thanks again, and I sincerely hope that you passed!!!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 1, 2006)

> MetroRAFB,
> I appreciate your recommendations and encouragement. I also passed the FE the first time (after being out of undergrad for 8 years and grad for 5). I attribute it to studying long and hard and taking a prep course at the local univ.
> 
> I don't want to pay $1500 for Testmasters (and I don't think they even have it locally either). You mentioned the "the other board" Prep course, maybe I'll consider that. Did you find it helpful (technically) or just that it kept you on a rigid study schedule? The local univ class did not give enough prep to pass the PE as it is geared towards undergrads going for the FE, but it did keep me on task.
> ...


Thanks, me too!

I highly recommend "the other board" for PE prep. The schedule was great for keeping me on track, and for covering all the basic topics. If I have to take it again however, I'll do the "the other board" schedule again on my own and supplement it with more detailed study from other resources in my depth area. "the other board" didn't really prepare me for the non-quantitative problems on the exam, and there were many more of them than I was expecting.

Testmasters wouldn't hurt if you've got the money and time, but might be a bit of overkill for your first attempt unless you're confidence needs a major boost. Couldn't hurt, that's for sure, but even if I failed Friday's exam I won't be taking Testmasters for April's exam. Two failures would require drastic measures though.......


----------



## cocoloco (Nov 1, 2006)

I found the morning session to be pretty easy. Got done with about 35-40 minutes to spare. The afternoonf took me a little longer. Overall, I think I passed with no problem.


----------



## moderndoug (Jun 20, 2007)

cocoloco said:


> I found the morning session to be pretty easy. Got done with about 35-40 minutes to spare. The afternoonf took me a little longer. Overall, I think I passed with no problem.


I had the opposite experience in April 2007 (ME Thermal/Fluids). ModernDoug


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 2, 2007)

For the April 07 test, I solved most of the morning session problems within 4 minutes.

My plan was to attack any non computational problems first then then look through the test for problems that were one or two line solutions.

This technique helped to boost my confidence.

Also, I kept looking at my watch to make certain I didn't _"Fall in Love"_ with any problem.

The afternoon session made me use my secondary plan.

PRAY!!!

:holyness:

And

ASSED2:


----------



## RVincent (Aug 10, 2007)

The morning section felt like a slam dunk for me. I answered almost all questions with a high degree of confidence, and the two or three that I had to guess at felt like good guesses. The afternoon was a little bit more humbling (I took the Thermo-Fluids depth), but I still came away feeling confident in the overall outcome.

A few days ago, I got my letter with "CONGRATULATIONS!" at the top. arty-smiley-048:

Hey Metro: Thanks again for your help! :thankyou:


----------



## deep (Aug 14, 2007)

RVincent said:


> The morning section felt like a slam dunk for me. I answered almost all questions with a high degree of confidence, and the two or three that I had to guess at felt like good guesses. The afternoon was a little bit more humbling (I took the Thermo-Fluids depth), but I still came away feeling confident in the overall outcome.
> A few days ago, I got my letter with "CONGRATULATIONS!" at the top. arty-smiley-048:
> 
> Hey Metro: Thanks again for your help! :thankyou:


Hi RVincet,

Congrats on ur Passing Result. Since u gave from California, Please answer this Question - Do I have a option of solving the problems in SI units and marking the asnwer in SI unit ??? I m not comfortable with English units...

Please Advice its huge difference to study.......

Thank you,

Deep


----------



## Sschell (Aug 14, 2007)

deep said:


> Hi RVincet,Congrats on ur Passing Result. Since u gave from California, Please answer this Question - Do I have a option of solving the problems in SI units and marking the asnwer in SI unit ??? I m not comfortable with English units...
> 
> Please Advice its huge difference to study.......
> 
> ...



Well over 95% of the test is in English units (I think there was a problem or two in SI units, but I won't swear to that). Since it is multiple choice, the answers are in english units (only) as well. Sinch I learned in SI units (which I think is typical for engineering curriculum), studying for the test took a little adjustment.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Sep 7, 2007)

RVincent said:


> The morning section felt like a slam dunk for me. I answered almost all questions with a high degree of confidence, and the two or three that I had to guess at felt like good guesses. The afternoon was a little bit more humbling (I took the Thermo-Fluids depth), but I still came away feeling confident in the overall outcome.
> A few days ago, I got my letter with "CONGRATULATIONS!" at the top. arty-smiley-048:
> 
> Hey Metro: Thanks again for your help! :thankyou:



Congrats RVincent! I will never ever forget the joyous feeling of opening that letter and finding out that I passed. It's not the best thing that's ever happened to me, but I've never felt more professionally fulfilled than I did that day. Congrats again!

Deep,

Forget that you ever even knew what SI units were. There will be no problems on the ME PE exam in SI units, it's a 100% English unit exam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, and g sub c has been kicking my a$$.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Oct 30, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> It's a DPMS LR-308 AP4 Carbine. It's an AR on steroids in .308 caliber instead of the wimpy (IMHO) .223. It's heavier, but still very handy, 16" barrel, 20rd mags. It will be the perfect hog hunting weapon. Where I hunt the hogs are more plentiful than you can imagine. Sunday evening I counted 50 different hogs while standing in one spot for an hour and a half. I could hear dozens more squealing and raising hell in the palmetto bushes behind me. They're really pests, they tear the hell out of the landscape in their unending search for something to eat.
> They're a lot of fun to hunt, especially with short-range weapons (bow and arrow, handguns, rifles with open sights). They taste great too, especially the smaller ones (less than 100lbs). I don't know how familiar you are with wild hogs but they don't see very well so you can sneak right up on them if the wind is in your favor.



my gift (if pass) is a custom fitted set of golf clubs. - i've read your other post's metro &amp; I too took Oct. 07 ME/HVAC PM. (for some stupid reason my profile says i'm civil?!?), anyways, the morning was tough for me. I did check marks too (sqaures and triangles) but didn't have enough time to finish and go back and see... I gauged it like this - at the halfway point, I then marked all the answers I had and I only circled in my book answeres I felt confident on... so in am i had 17 left, in pm i had 19 left. I really feel like i got 1/2 of the "second pass", but i have no clue if my score will match or better the magic "cut score". All's i can say about the HVAC PM test is thank god for Ashrae and all 4 books....

anyways, good luck to you, i hope you &amp; i both passed.


----------

